# What kind of cichlid is this please



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a large cichlid, about 5 to 6 inches and if is a tangerine colour . It has a few spots on the underneath of its tail fin.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

I've got a photo but dont know how to post in on here.


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

probably a low quality Red Zebra or mix of one


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you.

Can someone advise if I have a compatible mix of cichlids please.

I have the above red zebra
2 yellow labs
3 peacocks...one is blue, one is brown and one is silver and all our still young
A black/ yellow and white stripes Auratas, I think it's a male
1 large black fish, about 5 inches, with a white edge to its fins.
1 plec and a few snails.
I am getting a 190 litre tank this weekend as the 80 litre is now too small.

Many thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

What are the dimensions of your tank that you're planning to upgrade to? And honestly, kinda doesn't look good. Can we get a pic of the large black fish? What kind of snails are we talking about? Most don't do well, and the ones that survive are usually something like MTS where they're gonna breed outta control unless you control them. The aurautus is either a juvenile or a female if it still has yellow. Either way, it's probably going to be too aggressive for your other fish. What kind of pleco are we talking about? If it's a bristlenose then fine. If it's a common, it's going to get way too big for your tank and may get attack your cichlids. Yellow Labs do best in groups of 1M:4F. Ditto for Red Zebras. And you really shouldn't keep both in the same tank due to crossbreeding and therefore extra aggression between those species. Should pick one or the other, and then get more of the one you choose. If you want a mbuna tank. Which then brings us to the peacocks. Shouldn't keep mbuna and peacocks in the same tank. The mbuna are too aggressive for the peacocks to handle, so the peacocks will either die or be stressed and have poor coloration. So you should probably choose between the mbuna or the peacocks. And that doesn't even take into consideration the large black fish that we don't even know what it is yet. Sorry to say that no, this mix of fish will most likely not be working out long term and you're probably gonna need to change some things soon


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, the dimensions are 98.5 cm x 70 cm x 60 cm. it's a corner tank. The snails are not the tiny cone shaped ones, they are brown and rounded, with either spots or lines on them, they haven't bred as I think they are different types, I've had them for about a year. The auratas is an adult now, when I got it it was bright yellow, now it is mostly black with a white stripe and a tiny bit of yellow. I think the plec is a common one, had it for about 6 years, still only about 4 inches long. I will post a picture if the black fish when I'm home, it is missing it's tail, it was chewed off by a fish, we rehomed the offending fish but the tail still hasn't grown back. Many thanks.


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Lottielulu said:


> Hi, the dimensions are 98.5 cm x 70 cm x 60 cm. it's a corner tank. The snails are not the tiny cone shaped ones, they are brown and rounded, with either spots or lines on them, they haven't bred as I think they are different types, I've had them for about a year. The auratas is an adult now, when I got it it was bright yellow, now it is mostly black with a white stripe and a tiny bit of yellow. I think the plec is a common one, had it for about 6 years, still only about 4 inches long. I will post a picture if the black fish when I'm home, it is missing it's tail, it was chewed off by a fish, we rehomed the offending fish but the tail still hasn't grown back. Many thanks.


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

This is the auratas. Is it male or female please


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hard to tell from that picture. Maybe a White Tail Acei? If your pleco has been around that long and is only that big he's definitely not a common, so that's ok. And your snails sound like nerites, more than likely not going to survive with Africans.

In any case... So your tank you're upgrading to is roughly 50g, and is a barely over 3' wide corner tank. Sorry man, but here's what the majority of people are probably gonna tell you as far as the cichlids. Not gonna happen. That size tank is too small. Peacocks are gonna get too big and need too much room. As far as the mbuna (your Acei (?), Red Zebra, Yellow Labs, and Aurautus), they won't work in there either. You're already getting fish beat up due to aggression due to there not being enough room for them. If you really wanna keep mbuna in that tank, get rid of all your current cichlids and get a group of Saulosi. If those don't interest you but you want to stick with Africans, try either a group of Kribs or shell dwellers. But yeah, your current fish are just going to kill each other, even in that corner tank you're going to upgrade to


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

And your auratus is definitely male. Sorry, your original description made him sound a lot more yellow that he actually is, which made me think female or juvenile


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you very much for your help. I'm still a novice but willing to take advice for happy fish. It's a shame fish shops aren't more honest or helpful.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

No problem. And yeah, most of them are just gonna try to sell you as many as they possibly can and tell you that pretty much anything is compatible. Why it's important to find neutral 3rd party people to get advice from if you want a tank that actually works


----------

